# Some GOOD ONES for a change



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

After church today me and a couple buddies went to a pond they fish to see what we could do. Halfway there I noticed I forgot my video camera....that was a sure sign we would catch some good ones lol. I got there and caught 5 fish and one of the other guys caught one, the other guy didn't get any. So here's the three best ones of the day, the others were just little dinks. The first one was on a chatterbait reeled slowly along the bottom with twitches every couple feet and weighed 5lb 14 oz. The second one was on a lipless crankbait yo-yo'ed off the bottom and weighed 4lb 10oz. And my buddy's was caught on a mop jig by a pallet and weighed 3lb 5oz. The bites all felt like the lure just stopped then I would set the hook. To bad I forgot the video camera this would have made a good video.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice fish! man i can't wait to get out this wednesday, relative invited me to his pond with some lunkers in there!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice lunkers!


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicely done!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome fish man....bet it felt good though to set the hook and feel solid weight!!! Great report man!:B


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, and it sure did feel good feeling a little bit of weight...also caught a few crappie on the lipless crank.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice bass fish!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

JShort, your first two words say it all. The good lord was pleased! Nice beast!--Tim


----------

